# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Cơm chay giao tận nơi phạm vi quận Tân Bình, PN, 3, 1, 10 nè bà kon ơi !!!

## giaocomtannoi68

Trân trọng thông báo với các bạn và Anh Chị thân mến!

Ngày 15/08/2013, Quán chay "An Viên" sẽ chính thức khai trương, là một Quán sinh sau trong làng ẩm thực chay Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, An Viên mong sẽ mang đến cho thực khách những món ăn gần gũi, mang hương vị của gia đình và đảm bảo dinh dưỡng. Với giá mỗi phần cơm là 15,000đ/dĩa. Rất mong các bạn và anh chị đến thưởng thức và ủng hộ. Đặc biệt, An Viên sẽ có ưu đãi đặc biệt trong ngày khai trương. An Viên cũng có chương trình giao cơm tận nơi cho các bạn và anh chị không tiện đến quán. Các Bạn và Anh Chị chỉ cần bấm máy gọi 0904.48.49.47 để đặt cơm và xin vui lòng gọi trước 11g trưa.

Địa chỉ : 26/28 Nguyễn Minh Hoàng - P.12 - Q.Tân Bình - TP.HCM

Điện Thoại giao cơm tận nơi : 0904.48.49.47 (xin gọi trước 11g trưa)

Trân trọng kính chào!

----------

